# Moulting Junebug



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
I thought all my pigeons were done moulting, but nope.

Well, the last few days Junebug has begun to look VERY thin feathered. Then yesterday, it's whole neck was bald  !

I believe it is just a moult. Charlie, went through his a while back. It hit him bad on his head.

Poor Junebug, is getting it bad on its neck and wings. I checked for canker, and don't see any signs of it inside the mouth. Is the yellow stuff in the mouth the only way to tell, or is there other ways? I'd reather be safe than sorry.

Junebug is eating and drinking a lot, but other than that is is acting normal. Well, it wants babied more, and of course I can't say no...so Junebug has been hanging out with me. That means going to work, cuddling, not being put up till I go to bed, it is on my sholder/lap while I do my homework or type an essay for class.

The skin on its neck looks REALLY irritated (kind puffy and VERY red). Is there anything I can put on it?? Maybe something I could put it the bath water??? 

Thank You Guys,
Hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Poor little Junebug...... I noticed that when my Satinettes molt, they tend to look a little "rough around the edges" compared to most of my racers. I don't know about the redness though? I sure hope it's not canker AGAIN. I've never had any experience with it myself, so can't be of much help or give any advice. Hopefully someone will come along shortly. Give Junebug a little tender kiss for me. (Charlie too.  )


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hilly,
Canker can be internal so you wouldn't see evidence in the mouth. Were she my bird, I would treat her and the others for canker again. Remember that it's best to rotate the medications.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Hilly, 



In all these years of being with or around Pigeons, I STILL have never once seen one Moult..!


So I am still mystified in hearing of these accounts.


The most, the MOST I have ever seen, is next to nothing as for fallen feathers or down-puffs...


So hmmmm...


I dunno..!


Follicle Mites, or Vitamine deficiencys can both cause localized or global Feather thinning or feather loss to whatever extent...

Otherwise, thats about all I can think of...


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Maybe I can try to take a picture, or have a sibling take a picture.

New feathers are coming in. It just is really red and looks irritated. No mites, that I can see. I just sevin dusted them last week. I wanted to be sure no mite or other bugs, would be tempted by their moultings. 

Canker: I have seen a few posts were they had canker, and weren't moulting.
Junebug had canker, in July and was treated then. I haven't seen any signs since, but... who knows.

I have vet appointments on Thursday. I'll probably take Junebug along. If it is just a moult will anti-biotics stress Junebug more??? 
Charlie's whole head went bald when he moulted a month or so ago.

Renee, I will for sure pass on the kisses .

I'm on break, I'll post more this evening.
-Hilly


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I forgot to post, sorry.

Junebug DID tag along for the visit. The vet check a fecal sample (that I took along), and did some blood work . He also did a skin sample, thingy, test.

The good news is...Junebug came back with a clean bill of health!

He agrees that it is just a REALLY bad moult. He also asked what I was putting in the water or giving (vitamins, and other supplements). He also recomended that I make sure I offer warm bath water daily (it's already chilly here). I already do, so i'm already covered there .

Brocksmith (the vet) also said, after I told him I have a few others that need to bee seen, that in a few weeks we may want to treat with anti-biotics just to be safe. He also brought up vaccinations, and we are going to talk more on that in a few weeks when Alice goes again.

This was a VERY good visit. I was so worried something else was up.
-Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

REALLY glad to hear the "so far, so good" type news, Hilly!!

I know how stressful things can be when you think there is something wrong and you don't know what to do!

I thought Squeaks had finished molting...guess not. He's back in daddy mode and feathers are all around...even some flights and "tails." I always save the "nice" ones. I'll compare to what I have and replace if a better one comes along.  Have NO idea what I will do with them, but they sure are "purty"...

Wishing all the BEST with Juniebug...sure hope the new feathers will be complete SOON. 

_*Could Neopsporin creme be used on the red bald area??*_

Give all gentle HUGS and SCRITCHES from

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Here are some pictures of Junebugs moult.

They are not very good pics, but it's neck looks better.







This last one shows the missing tail feathers. Junebug only has very few tail feathers at the moment.

Shi, I didn't even think about the creme. I also keep the tail, some body, and the flight feathers. I have cleaned some and framed them in picture frames. I use scrapbook paper of clouds, leaves or scenery. 

Coloring: In the picture Junebug looks brown to me, but in person it looks a bit more blue. I am not positive on the color.

-Hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's exactly the way all my Satinettes looked while molting. Right pitiful huh?? But..........they DO grow back in and all is well again.  
Junebug doesn't have as many feathers on his feet as the others does he? 
Also, I THINK his color is call Blue Lace. Don't quote me on that though!!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Poor baby, she has the naked neck kind of moult. I have a couple of birds that looked like that. They have all filled in now, but they sure looked like they had been plucked for awhile there. I'm glad her tests were all normal. Whisper to her for me that she will be a real beauty again when the feathers grow back. It is all a temporary thing.

You are doing such a wonderful job with your birds Hilly. It's a joy to hear about them.

Margaret


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Ohhhh, poor Junebug...

Your picture reminds me so much like my Rosco. The last two Fall molts he does the very same around the neck. He is back to his handsome self again. I isolated him this last recent molt from hanging out in the aviary til he grew his feathers around his neck back.He didn't need the added stress and it helped.

When my fantail Uchie went thru his moult he had a touch of canker going on inside of him too, and he had lost much of his feathers below his crop area. We could see his pink skin exposed and it looked so painful. He was not active at all either. I treated my whole flock and isolated Uchie as well. He is back to his beautiful self again now. 

Their bath pan is available almost every day, and they do inldulge in the opportunity. It does help them even thru their daily light molt that goes on with them.

Good luck with your Junebug. I know he will be back to his gorgeous self in no time.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you for the replies!

Renee, lol, any help on Junie's color is VERY welcomed. I get so confused, but I guess I should know for sure after the moult. Yep, Junebug doesn't really have feathers on his feet, thats more than ok with me. Plus, he/she will have a mate that will make up for it. The three I got also went to the vet for a health check, and they checked out ok as well. They all three have nice chest crests, and feathered feet. With me working with them, they are taming down fast  . 

Magarret, I for sure will pass the message on to Junebug. Thank you so much for the compliment. All the thanks has to go to PT, if I didn't have it then I wouldn't know how to care for them.  

Victor, thank you so much for telling about your pigeons moults. It's nice to know that Junebug, isn't the only pigeon that has bad moults, and that I had a reason to worry.

I'm so very glad the tests came back ok.
-Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, HILLY!!

Give that cutie Junebug HUGS and SCRITCHES (gently) for me!!

Shi


----------

